# LED tape lights



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm looking for recommendations on LED tape lights for under cabinets. We have been using flexfire but their sales team is pathetic. Anyone have a better option?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

For me, the big difference in brands is the connection between the driver and the tape. That little connector in certain brands is very difficult to use and sometimes fails. Another issue can be cheap adhesive backing.
I also want to able to cut it to fit.

The best I've found is Kitchler, it's expensive but high quality. You can also buy a dimmable driver.


----------



## 29573 (Apr 8, 2012)

Give Armacost Lighting a try.

Make sure to reigister to receive discount pricing.

The connections they have work really well.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Forge Boyz said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on LED tape lights for under cabinets. We have been using flexfire but their sales team is pathetic. Anyone have a better option?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I've been using Flexfire for years and haven't had any issues with the sales team either. Ollie is great. Do you care to share? It may change my mind to


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> I've been using Flexfire for years and haven't had any issues with the sales team either. Ollie is great. Do you care to share? It may change my mind to


Ollie did a good job, but does he still work there? For some reason we got another salesman who is basically unresponsive. We don't use that much of it, maybe 3 jobs a year so maybe that's why. I haven't been the one doing the ordering, but it's been frustrating trying to get jobs priced.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

I used WAC, color was good, dimable and bright. I didn't love the connections, they could be better. If I am trying to stick an adhesive backed LED tape to a wood cabinet bottom I hit it with a couple of quick coats of water based polyurethane.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Forge Boyz said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on LED tape lights for under cabinets. We have been using flexfire but their sales team is pathetic. Anyone have a better option?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Something is going on with the driver. I use the Zurik driver that they pair with their kits and they are not in stock anymore it seems at least for the 12 volt driver....All are listed as currently unavailable


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheap **** from amazon. Lighting Ever smd 5050 tape. Bright as all hell. The adhesive sucks, but a coating of contact cement on both surfaces fixes that. Haven't found a connector I like yet for the ends of any of this crap. I solder, hot glue and heat shrink all of it. 
Any brand MAGNETIC driver will work just fine. They are all exactly the same. Just a transformer, rectifier and usually a fuse or breaker for the load side on the larger ones. Basic non led Lutron dimmer with the above.
Not a single call back and I've been installing it for years


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Progress.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

villageelectric said:


> Give Armacost Lighting a try.
> 
> Make sure to reigister to receive discount pricing.
> 
> The connections they have work really well.


Got to plus1 this. The only issue that I have is that our only Canadian Supplier is Lee Valley... tried getting an account with Armacost and it seems Lee Valley has the exclusive right for Canada.

Cheers
John


----------



## ElectricMon (Jan 17, 2018)

Hit lights and super glue them to the cabinet and they are cheap compared to most just have to wait for them to come in the mail.


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

JoeSparky said:


> Cheap **** from amazon. Lighting Ever smd 5050 tape. Bright as all hell. The adhesive sucks, but a coating of contact cement on both surfaces fixes that. Haven't found a connector I like yet for the ends of any of this crap. I solder, hot glue and heat shrink all of it.
> Any brand MAGNETIC driver will work just fine. They are all exactly the same. Just a transformer, rectifier and usually a fuse or breaker for the load side on the larger ones. Basic non led Lutron dimmer with the above.
> Not a single call back and I've been installing it for years


I have this all over my house and work van. The diodes can burn out rather quickly so not recommended for anywhere exposed, imho


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Forge Boyz said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on LED tape lights for under cabinets. We have been using flexfire but their sales team is pathetic. Anyone have a better option?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I get the cheap ones off of Amazon sometimes. Never had a problem.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Takideezy said:


> If I am trying to stick an adhesive backed LED tape to a wood cabinet bottom I hit it with a couple of quick coats of water based polyurethane.


hot glue gun


----------

